# dry nose - advice needed



## sazc (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anyone's else's cockapoo have a dry nose?

Oreos nose is mainly dry, I've looked on Google and most sites seem to say that this could be dehydration, but there's always plenty of fresh water available for her and the house isn't overly warm. She is a warm dog could this be why?

Has anyone else experienced this.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sometimes Lola's and Nina's noses are dry and sometimes wet. Its never concerned me. I think as long as it's not red, cracked, flakey or sore looking I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I second what Ruth said.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think they tend to be warm when they are relaxing


----------

